# Doordash and promised amount. Can a customer reduce/increase the tip they initially put in (initially = before you deliver)?



## redsky (Jul 4, 2015)

I do most deliveries with UberEats. But recently, I opened the doordash (dasher) app when I wasn't getting an immediate ping with UE. The doordash app showed the expected earnings and it says it includes the tip.

(Canadian UE couriers are not told of the tip when they get a ping. They learn of their tip only after one hour after the delivery is done. I realize this is different for US Eats couriers, where you can see the ping includes the promised/baited tip amount.)

So here's my question for Dashers: When you get a notification of an order saying something like " $10, including tip", Is there a possibility that the tip amount can be increased? Or is that final? Related, is it possible for you to get less than the promised $10 amount? In other words, can a doordash customer reduce her tip?

If you could also specify what country you're in, I'd appreciate it. (Maybe there's regional differences with Dashers, as there is UEat couriers)


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Doordash doesn’t always show the driver the real earnings. For example I might accept a delivery paying $9.75 but after I complete the delivery I get $10.50. I don’t believe this has anything to do with adjusted tips. Doordash just likes to mind**** their drivers.

I’ve never had a tip adjusted up or down. That’s not to say a customer couldn’t do it but I’ve never seen it happen.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I frequently see it go up a small amount but not down.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Doordash doesn’t always show the driver the real earnings. For example I might accept a delivery paying $9.75 but after I complete the delivery I get $10.50. I don’t believe this has anything to do with adjusted tips. Doordash just likes to mind**** their drivers.
> 
> I’ve never had a tip adjusted up or down. That’s not to say a customer couldn’t do it but I’ve never seen it happen.


This does drive me nuts as well. I remember someone on this site saying that orders shown as $6.50 initially often had big hidden tips. Maybe in his area. I don't see $6.50 as being any more magical than $6 or $7 in my area.

The hidden tips I've seen have usually been between 25 cents to a couple bucks. It is fairly unusual to get an extra $5 above and beyond what was initially offered. It seems like those large hidden tips are FAR MORE LIKELY with UberEats. 
On the positive side, DD isn't as unfriendly to drivers in certain other ways. For instance, the idea of having a new delivery offer pop up on your screen when you are trying to navigate a large poorly laid out apartment complex in the dark late at night is just cruel. 

I fully realize I can turn the app off. But I am scatterbrained and it could be 20-30 minutes later before I realize that it isn't necessarily THAT quiet- it is that I forgot to turn the app back on!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> View attachment 617836


Was that a Liquor run?

The only time I have ever gotten a massive tip ( my highest was fifty dollars on DD ) on DD was for liquor runs but I got a massive tip on Uber for a package delivery ( fifty again ) from a town near Austin to San Antonio…

I always get a tip increase except twice where I got a bait and switch in Houston which is why I do not do Houston any longer… ( Bait switch was on Uber )

Also I have never seen DD decrease…


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*they can only change it if they have a problem with the DRIVER…*


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

DonnieBrasco said:


> *they can only change it if they have a problem with the DRIVER…*


There is always problem between driver and customer unless the tip is $5 and above within 3 miles ( higher respectively)


----------

